# Electric Side Mirrors Replacement HELLP!!



## Speedy Gonzales (Jan 22, 2007)

Guys,

can anybody please help me fix my 7 series wing mirror. Some idiot drove past my car whilst it was parked and smashed the mirror right off. Does any body know where i can get a drivers side mirror and does anybody know how to replace it.

I want to do it myself. I am a keen hand-on guy but not an avid mechanic. Is it a tricky job and worthwhile for a professional to undertake or can I do it.

If you have any pictures/visual aids I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Speedy :thumbup:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

This was a retrofit of new mirrors by "magnum" and the info should help:

mirror replacement

This is the text from a post by "stevec" about changing the mirrors:
_
The parts I ordered to replace my jiggling driver's side exterior mirror arrived Friday, and I did the install today. Also upgraded the mirror glass to the Euro wide angle glass. Procedure is as follows:

1. Remove door trim panel.
2. Disconnect mirror wiring harness from plastic ties on the door.
3. Remove forward portion of window sealing molding.
4. Unscrew three (3) T30 Torx screws that secure the mirror to the door.
5. Remove mirror assembly from the door and pull the wiring harness through the opening on the door.
6. Transfer outer mirror cover from old mirror to replacement mirror.
7. Transfer the mirror glass from old mirror to new mirror (I simply installed the new wide angle mirror in the replacement assembly).
8. Route wiring harness from new mirror assembly through door and position in place.
9. Secure new mirror to the door with the three screws.
10. Align and resinstall window trim/seals.
11. Reinstall door trim panel.

Note: There are several detailed steps to revmoving the door panel I did not detail here. The one big tip I offer is to make sure when you're reinstalling the door trim panel to first transfer the door securing clip from the door back to the trim panel before attempting to install the door trim panel. Doing this enables you to simply pop the trim panel back in place instead of trying to slide it into position._


----------



## Jimmer (Aug 15, 2008)

M Wong:

Got a problem similar to speedy, (got whacked by someone who can't judge distance) but the mirror is largely intact (housing is fine, just jiggles some at speed) Any suggestions on places to purchase internal parts? 

thanks

BTW in the 206 area code


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I am not sure what the inside of the mirror looks like, do you know if there are individual internal parts that can be replaced? :dunno:










This 2002 E46 330i mirror part list example makes it look like it all comes as one assembly?

I would contact board sponsor: Max at oembimmerparts and ask about replacement internal parts.

Good luck! Please check your PM for additional ideas, as well..


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

check out ebay

less than 100 for the whole thing or just upgrade to M5 folding mirror for 250


----------

